
Show HN: Find anyone's email in seconds - buflowsean
I made a Chrome extension for Gmail and would like to receive some feedback. It looks up email addresses by a person&#x27;s name: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teragod.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teragod.com&#x2F;</a> please let me know your thoughts.
======
mrburton
Please don't continue to repost the same thing over and over again. This was
posted the other day.

~~~
mrburton
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=buflowsean](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=buflowsean)

Someone should ban your account.

